# very importaint food question



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I read that mixing several foods is better than just feeding one food. What are the best mixes? Is there a food that is fine by it's self?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You'll find probably as many mix recommendations as there are hedgehog owners. One of the biggest reasons we recommend a mix is because hedgehogs do not take to change very easily. Some will go on hunger strikes if their diet is changed. Should a food suddenly become unavailable and you run out, hopefully 1 of the 3 of a mix will still be around.

For me I use Innova SR, Innova Lt, Pet Promise & Newman's own currently. I've used a variety of others in the past as one of the foods but typically the first 3 never change.


----------

